# Young Classical Composer



## FinHenderson

I am a young, classical composer, and i would love for anyone to check out my work, i want to bring classical back to the masses!


----------



## Lunasong

I especially liked the part at 3:36. And I like your piano room.

Next time try posting in the Today's Composers forum. You will be most welcome there.


----------



## FinHenderson

Lunasong said:


> I especially liked the part at 3:36..


are you being sarcastic? haha, it was the right note, just low on the piano, so the piano couldn't handle it


----------



## juergen

Well done! I like it.


----------



## Lunasong

No not at all. I should have said 3:26.


----------



## chee_zee

no doubt you've got 'it'. Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll only be getting better. You put this down on sheet music yet? If not, do so, it'd be great training for your ear and writing abilities. Also, don't worry about fitting into the classical idiom, write what comes out. You could, of course, attempt to gain mastery over the different styles and write in that idiom (try to write something baroque, something classical, something romantic, something 12 tone, something minimal etc).


----------



## Ukko

Too many duplicate posts. Try to control yourself.


----------



## FinHenderson

Hilltroll72 said:


> Too many duplicate posts. Try to control yourself.


I figured i'd been playing it safe and nothing had happened, so i felt to get something i'd never had you have to do something you've never done


----------



## FinHenderson

chee_zee said:


> no doubt you've got 'it'. Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll only be getting better. You put this down on sheet music yet? If not, do so, it'd be great training for your ear and writing abilities. Also, don't worry about fitting into the classical idiom, write what comes out. You could, of course, attempt to gain mastery over the different styles and write in that idiom (try to write something baroque, something classical, something romantic, something 12 tone, something minimal etc).


Thanks so much man. Yeah i have a huge range of songs at the minute. Admittedly mostly pop. But a couple classical, either similar to that or much more modern, baroque is not something ive tried, ill have a look!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hilltroll72 said:


> Too many duplicate posts. Try to control yourself.


We're on it.


----------

